# brazed on front derailleur hanger BMC SLR01



## jdlim (Oct 8, 2015)

:idea:hello, im new to this forum i tried searching for a thread but of no luck or probably dont know how to.

I purchased a used 2012 BMC Teammachine SLR01 i used it for 3 months i love the bike compared the the 2010 Specialized Tarmac Pro i have been using for almost 5 years.

Yesterday i rode it i shifted the FD to the small crank and moved it back to the big crank i just hear a pop and saw the brazed on FD hanger popped out of the frame i dont see any cracks on the frame its just a portion of the FD hanger has a CF layer, the frame where the hanger was is fine. I can even attach the hanger back with no gaps its just the 2 small front ribbit are gone and the 2 side ribbit tips are still there.

Does anyone had this happened to them before if so how did you fix it and where im in a very small town in Texas and the closest BMC Retail store is 6 hrs for all directions. Can i get a warranty for this its a used bike.









Thanks


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

I have the same frame, same year, and I understand your love for it. I have about 25,000 on mine, and have never had a problem with it. I've done rides as long as a 300-mile cross-state record ride without a single saddle sore. I don't know about warranty, but I doubt that BMC would cover it, you not being the original owner. It sure can't hurt to check it out though.

I would be concerned with trying to repair this yourself, knowing that a layer of CF is still attatched to the hanger. However, _if_ you were to experience a failure in the area while riding, it might not be catastrophic, such as something like a steerer tube failure. You might want to consider one of the aftermarket CF repair services, such as Calfee. It's possible that a repair like this would not require any finishing, so the cost might be pretty reasonable.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Judging from the pic, I'd guess that what's adhered to the back of the hanger is epoxy imprinted with the CF pattern rather than CF. If it was CF, I'd expect to see where the fibers pulled from beyond where it was adhered. If it was mine, I'd fabricate a nut plate to slide down inside the seat tube and epoxy and screw the hanger back on. 

That said, I have something like 20k on an SLRO1 with no issues.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

looigi, I see what you mean about the CF still appearing to be intact. I wonder though, about that rivet hole in the bottom left of the pic (actually the top rear rivet). It almost looks like there's a small crack or cut in the hole, which might hav been caused by the rivet ripping out of the tube.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes. Looks like that to me too. I'd epoxy the nut plate on the inside and the hanger on the outside. It would be much simpler to make two nut plates, one for the two front holes and one for the two rear holes. The rear could be wider as the seat tube is more flat. The front would be narrower and/or have a curved surface to better conform the the curved shape of the seat tube at that point. The cured epoxy would make up for any imperfection in the conformation of the nut plate to the inner surface of the seat tube.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

All good advice above. I'd say the rivet material reacted with the carbon and corroded.

Definitely e-mail Calfee; I see no reason why they couldn't perform this repair even if one of the mounting holes were damaged. Or, contact BMC and ask if they have an approved or recommended repair shop. You're not the original owner so a warranty claim would not be approved.


----------



## jdlim (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks guys I already sent the frame to a CF repair guy. BMC said all it needs is a rivet and they said theres a handfull of frames that had this problem but all the BMC retailers close to me dont know how to do it except 1 that is willing to "try" to do it, but he was clear that it will not be a BMC repair but a shop repair.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

before you give a go ahead on the work...

consider that there are only 1-2 CF repair guys who do spectacular work every single time. there are stories on here of people getting sh1t jobs from other places. If my BMC needed this done and BMC wasn't picking up the bill, I'd send mine over to Calfee.

Do you know anything about this CF repair place? Was it recommended by BMC?


----------

